
Modeling a Wealth Tax - timoth3y
http://www.paulgraham.com/wtax.html
======
timoth3y
Paul leaves out one fo the most important numbers in this model.

The threshold. EW's proposed wealth tax only applies to the money you have
above $50M.

You can argue it's bad policy, but it seem pretty disingenuous to argue that
being taxed on the amounts they earn above $50M would be demotivating for
founders.

~~~
lettergram
I think the argument is really people would just leave said state. I know I
would, even if there isa high threshold.

California is trying to put forth a law that will apply wealth taxes 5 years
after you leave. No way am I going to risk moving to California then, when
Texas has much fewer taxes and ones that aren’t applied _after I leave_

